# Suit/DJ Hire



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a DJ Hire shop in Dubai if poss abound the Marina end of town but not essential. Also an indication of cost would be interesting ...
Thank you


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe a forum search would help?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/71659-suit-rental.html


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure about the suit rental bit and also don't know of any DJ hire shops in the Marina but we work with Powerhouse Entertainment for our corporate events.

:: Powerhouse :: Entertainment Specalist


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think he Meant DJ as in Dinner Jacket and not Disc Jockey!! Lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:behindsofa:

 I thought he was organising a party and didn't want to waste forum space by putting up 2 threads. This is why I'm not a big fan of abbreviations.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> :behindsofa:
> 
> I thought he was organising a party and didn't want to waste forum space by putting up 2 threads. This is why I'm not a big fan of abbreviations.



Don't feel bad, I understood the same thing you did.


----------

